# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  مفهوم القسمة

## الوسادة

*


 تمهيد :


1) لديك مجموعة أصلية تضم 3 عناصر .





 تستطيع أن توزعها إلى 3 مجموعات جزئية متساوية وكل مجموعة جزئية فيها عنصر واحد.















2) معك مجموعة أصلية فيها عنصران



 تُريد أن توزعها إلى مجموعتين جزئيتين متساويتين . 
كم عنصر تضع في المجموعة الجزئية الواحدة ؟؟ 






 	 عنصر واحد	 










3) أمامك مجموعة أصلية تضم 12 عنصر .



















 هنا مجموعة جزئية تضم 3 عناصر من المجموعة الأصلية .

3 عناصر

 






وهنا مجموعة جزئية ثانية تضم 4 عناصر من المجموعة الأصلية .

4 عناصر






*

----------


## الوسادة

*أمامك مجموعة من الحلوى . 







كم عدد القطع في هذه المجموعة ؟
 هنا وزعنا هذه القطع على مجموعتين متساويتين.

ب




أ







 كم عدد عناصر المجموعة أ ؟         وكم عدد عناصر المجموعة ب؟

وهنا وزعنا قطع المجموعة الآتية إلى أربع مجموعات متساوية . 


 













كم عدد عناصر كل مجموعة جزئية هنا ؟



*

----------


## (dodo)

حلوة والله  :Smile:  :Smile: 
وسلسة 
يسلمو "الوسادة"

----------


## الوسادة

*
له له يا دودو ما عرفتك و انتي بدك تتعلمي القسمة 

منورة دودو*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههه لا لا تفهميني غلط مجرد فضول  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*بتنوري انتي يا دودو*

----------


## &روان&

:SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------

